# useing a .22



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

ive tried hunting with a shotgun and a pellet gun...with no luck i need some more range

my dad says use a .22

but that i only feel ok with shooting on the ground

lets say i hit a squriell...would the .22 round go through and continue on, or would it more than likely mushroom and seperate


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

a .22 bullet will not travel very far, and as long as there are no houses within range you should be fine, a hollow point will ruin more of the squirrell but it will break apart after it hits something and it will lose energy downrange, dont worry though it will still get alot of squirrell


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

so worst case i miss with a .22...how far will it go? i mean is it safe to use to shoot in to trees with? or just ones on the ground?


----------



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

They will fly a mile so be careful if your in areas that you could hit a house or other people


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

they say on public lands in ohio the bigest rifle you can use is a .22... so maybe ill save the 22 shooting for my private land, or just shoot the ones on the ground...

i guess ill have to keep useing my shot gun...sure wish i still had a good air gun


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

4561...where abouts in GA do you live? i got a place just north of atlanta in marietta


----------



## Kawabuggy (Jan 10, 2008)

You can also consider the .17 HMR. It is MUCH faster than a .22, but the bullet is right at half the weight of a .22, or even a little less than half the weight. An average .22 LR bullet weighs about 40 gr., while a .17 HMR only weighs 17 or 20 grams depending on which bullet you buy. If a .17 HMR hits a branch, or grass, or anything, it really loses it's energy very quickly due to the light weight of the bullet.

What this means is if you miss your target and that bullet does fly 1/2 mile further and then hits something the 17 won't have any energy to do any damage, whereas the .22 might still penetrate skin, or bust a window, or whatever. If you shoot the 17 you will notice that the bullets don't ricochet. The bullets disintegrate on contact/impact with anything they hit. The .22 will ricochet and keep moving with enough force to do damage elsewhere which you don't want.

If you have have not looked at the 17's yet-do so before you purchase a gun. They are AWESOME in regards to accuracy.


----------



## sgtdeath66 (Mar 13, 2009)

yes but they are pretty expensive too. a 17 will make mince meat out of squirrel an rabbit unless you aim for the head


----------

